# day to night.....FOTD/N



## snowkei (Dec 18, 2007)

hello ladies, I did this 2 look today. actually, the FOTN is transfer from FOTD...only add 3 items! haha

so here is the day/night pic






what I use in a day look
*[face]*
RMK cream foundation #102

*[brow]*
shiseido elixir brow pencil

*[eye]*
paul & joe eye gloss #01
MAC e/s #carbon
MAC fluidine #blacktrack
MAC metal-x e/s #pink ingot
kiss me mascara

*[cheek]*
MAC blush #dollymix

*[lip]*
RMK l/s #5
Dior ultra shine reflect #267














and adding 3 items to become FOTN!

*MAC e/s #mystical mist
ardell lashes #dreamies
Bobbi brown ssb #gold*


















I prefer to night look, what do u think? LOL


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, how pretty!! I love that color combo! Niiiiice!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 18, 2007)

this looks great! soo pretty!


----------



## Joyness (Dec 18, 2007)

This is really pretty - and I'm AMAZED at how you could transform the look with just a few products!


----------



## n_c (Dec 18, 2007)

Love the day to night look...very nice!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 18, 2007)

Gorrrrrrrrrrgeous!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow!  Very glam!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 18, 2007)

Sublime!!


----------



## pichima (Dec 18, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous , as usual!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 18, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 18, 2007)

I love how you made that transition work!


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 18, 2007)

I absolutely love both looks!!  You did a fantastic job with both as always--thank you for sharing your talents with us!


----------



## Kristal (Dec 18, 2007)

you look stunning!


----------



## sophistichic (Dec 18, 2007)

Love the transition! Your night look is really gorgeous!


----------



## fingie (Dec 18, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 18, 2007)

Both are beautiful.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 18, 2007)

both are beautiful!!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Dec 18, 2007)

omg u look so freaking gorgeous with the last look............!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 18, 2007)

You are so talented!!! Great transformation


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Dec 18, 2007)

*~*Gorgeous!!!*~*


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## delidee32 (Dec 19, 2007)

From sweet to seductive.... Love it.  Perfect smoky pink, I might have to borrow this look.....


----------



## Jot (Dec 19, 2007)

this is so fab. Would love a tut for the night look (well both i guess) x


----------



## icesnow (Dec 19, 2007)

very pretty, love it


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 19, 2007)

OH my I LOVE this one! i like your looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! pretty!


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 19, 2007)

Absolutely stunning.  I love it!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Dec 19, 2007)

Beautiful! I love the night time one.


----------



## entipy (Dec 19, 2007)

VERY nice!


----------



## frocher (Dec 19, 2007)

You look gorgeous.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 19, 2007)

I always love your looks! I hope I can get as good as you someday!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 19, 2007)

Very pretty !! Love that Dior lipcolor on you


----------



## ViVaMac (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep, night look is more you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I love both


----------



## Esperansa_b (Dec 20, 2007)

What do I think? I think you're AWESOME!!! You're amazingly talented and the two looks are gorgeous. The night look is my fav too.


----------



## iHEARTorange (Dec 21, 2007)

that looks AMAZING!


----------



## Niki (Dec 24, 2007)

the look night is better


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 24, 2007)

I loove the night one. I would even wear it during the day. It's such a seductive look!


----------



## jlimj (Dec 24, 2007)

wow, stunning as always.


----------

